# Sci-Fi television on the 70s



## Rodders (Feb 24, 2011)

I thought that i'd post these here as it just sum up by TV obessed youth in the 70s. 

It's done by an artist called Dusty Abell and is pretty cool in my opinion. 

Can anyone tell me who the guy in the blue jumpsuit on the left of the picture is?

Here's a link to the full picture. 

http://geektyrant.com/storage/post-....jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1278701778125

http://dusty-abell.deviantart.com/art/Sat-Morning-Action-Adv-TV-83825680


----------



## JunkMonkey (Feb 24, 2011)

What? No _Jason of Star Command_!?


----------



## Roy1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Big ears, possibly pointy?


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 24, 2011)

*There are more 1970's shows that were not in the bigger picture*



Rodders said:


> Can anyone tell me who the guy in the blue jumpsuit on the left of the picture is?


----------



## Radix (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone remember "Search" (NBC 1972-1973)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Search_(TV_series)

Wish it was out on DVD~


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 25, 2011)

*Electra Woman & Dyna Girl*


----------



## J Riff (Feb 25, 2011)

There was some silly quirky quarky stuff.


----------



## Starbeast (Feb 25, 2011)

J Riff said:


> There was some silly quirky quarky stuff.


 
That's for sure.


----------



## J Riff (Feb 26, 2011)

Lordy mercy. I had missed this one.... Jim _Nabors!?_ Ruth Buzzi?
This could qualify as horror.


----------

